# Methyl's



## ZECH (Feb 9, 2004)

Methyl???s

Methyl 1-Test
Methyl 1-Test is 1-testosterone with an alteration to the molecule that allows it to pass through the liver more freely without degredation. When a compound is methylated it changes the physical structure of the compound and it tends to act differently in the body. In the case of methyl 1-test, it seems to be a much stronger anabolic without particularly androgenic sides. Methyl 1-test is being sold in 5mg and 10mg tablets, as well as in powder and solutions. Common doses are10-30mg once daily. The side effects seem to be harsher the more you use. Some of the more common side effects reported are lethargy, decreased appetite, very painful pumps as well as high blood pressure.
Methyl 1-test is a very powerful compound and is not recommended for beginners. Methyl 1-test can be stacked with 4AD to help counteract some of these sides and give you the benefits of testosterone supplementation. I would not recommend a cycle of methyl 1-test  longer than 4 weeks. 

Methyl 4/ad
This hormone will directly convert to methyltestosterone, which is a very poor compound. Methyltestosterone will aromatize to methyl-estradiol and convert to methyl-DHT. Dosages recommended are 10-40mg daily. Again, you would not want to use this for more than 4 weeks. Although it looks poor on paper, I have seen some good feedback and positive results from this product.

Methyl 1,4AD Diol
Converts to D-bol. This is a  methylated version of the boldenone precursor, 1,4diol. In this version, the methylated version of the diol prohormone has been used instead of the dione. This will allow the hormone only direct conversion to its parent hormone, methylboldenone (Methandrostenolone) better known as Dianabol. Expect the same effects of it such as bloating, water retention and the high possibily of gyno. This is due to the fact that boldenone can aromatize into estrogen, here we would have a more powerful methylated estrogen, Methyl-estradiol. This would obviously be a very good mass builder, imparting gains in size and strength in a very short peroid of time. Obviously, quite a bit of it will be water though. Just as you would run Dianabol, you would want to stack it around 4AD/testosterone. You would want to have a good anti-estrogen on hand such as Nolvadex.

Methyl 5aa
Methyl 5AA should be a similar to Proviron or Masteron. This compound will make a conversion to Methyl-DHT in the liver through the 3bHSD enzyme. It should be very well suited as a preworkout stimulant, as well as reducing the effects of estrogen. Since DHT acts as an aromatize inhibitor, it can help reduce circulating estrogen on a cycle in place of typical anti-estrogens such as Nolvadex or 6OXO. 
A concern for its users is the strong androgenic effets of DHT. This would obviously be a concern with individuals with potential prostate issues. It would be particularly beneficial preworkout, where it would impart some of the positive benefits on neural activity, giving the user added aggression, energy and strength to have a better workout. Doses are 5-30mg a day. 

METHYLDIENOLONE
Methyldienolone is the trademarked name for the prosteroid 17a-methyl-17b-hydroxyestra-4,9(10)dien-3-one. Methyldienolone is similar to the effects of Methyl-1-Testosterone with far fewer side effects. Additionally, because it is not a "1-ene" compound, the typical lethargy and mild depression found in users of Methyl-1-Testosterone and other 1-testosterone products is not present with Methyldienolone use. Methyldienolone is a very close chemical cousin to  methyltrenbolone (aka methyltrienolone). Common doses are 1-3mg per day. I think this will eventually replace M 1-Test.

Methyl 4OHT
4 HydroxyTest ??? Coming in a few weeks

Methyl 4OHN
4 hydroxyNandrolone ??? Coming in a few weeks


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 9, 2004)

Keep us posted, Ive read a little about these products, but they better hurry and come out b4 that ban starts to get closer.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2004)

dg806 I unstuck this and added the the info to my new PH FAQ sticky.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for the great info DG.  Methyldienolone looks very promising.  I agree with you that it will probably replace M1T as the most popular methylated PS due to it being more effective with a lot less sides.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> Thanks for the great info DG.  Methyldienolone looks very promising.  I agree with you that it will probably replace M1T as the most popular methylated PS due to it being more effective with a lot less sides.


I think Bruce has a patent on this. I'm looking forward to trying this. I have 4 bottles of M1-T and I don't even want to try it. I think the M-4OHT(or regular 4OHT) is a good supp also. Very good feedback on this from pro bodybuilders!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 9, 2004)

Both 4OHN and 4 OHT are due in a few weeks. Check out designersupps for updates.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 9, 2004)

Why dont you wanna try your m1-t?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I have 4 bottles of M1-T and I don't even want to try it.



Why?

I have 5 bottles at home, and 15 more on order.


----------



## tomas101 (Feb 9, 2004)

so would u recommend trying the Methyl 1,4AD Diol... what is the feedback on this supp???i've been contemplating using it for a couple weeks now..and the m4-oht  sounds good


----------



## Var (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I have 4 bottles of M1-T and I don't even want to try it.



I thought you'd try anything.


----------



## Var (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tomas101 *_
> so would u recommend trying the Methyl 1,4AD Diol... what is the feedback on this supp???i've been contemplating using it for a couple weeks now..and the m4-oht  sounds good



The feedback I've read so far on M1,4ADD has been very good.  Looks like decent gains (nothing like M1T) without the lethargy.  Looks like there could be some estrogen issues, so be prepared for that before starting the cycle.  I've never tried it...just done some reading on it.


----------



## tomas101 (Feb 9, 2004)

ya but u want some estrogen...i mean how much excess estrogen would this product produce...


----------



## Var (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes...u want estrogen, but if you start to notice nipple swelling/irritation, etc...better have some Nolva on hand.


----------



## tomas101 (Feb 9, 2004)

dont some people take the nolva with it anyways just for that reason


----------



## Var (Feb 9, 2004)

I believe so.  Personally, I'd rather wait for signs of gyno before running the Nolva.  Try to get the benefits of estrogen for as long as possible.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Why?
> 
> I have 5 bottles at home, and 15 more on order.


Can't answer for DG, but I think he meant, and I agree, that Methyldienolone appears to have all of the benefits of M1T with  better strength gains, and much less of the side effects like lethargy.  I have two bottles of M1T myself, but I'll probably try this compound next.  So many new substances, so little time...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> I have 5 bottles at home, and 15 more on order.




Gee Prince, do you like M1T or what?


----------



## plouffe (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I believe so.  Personally, I'd rather wait for signs of gyno before running the Nolva.  Try to get the benefits of estrogen for as long as possible.




If I'm not mistaken, Gyno is not the only reason for PCT. Doesn't keeping your hard-earned gains sound nice? Use a PCT.


----------



## Var (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> If I'm not mistaken, Gyno is not the only reason for PCT. Doesn't keeping your hard-earned gains sound nice? Use a PCT.



We were NOT talking about PCT.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 9, 2004)

I have not seen anyone that likes the sides from M1-T. From what I've seen, I can't see where the benefits outweigh the sides.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Gee Prince, do you like M1T or what?



Hell yes!

I figured since Mike is no longer gonna sell it I might as well stock up while it's only $9.99! 

I had no side effects on my 4 week cycle except lethargy and loss of libido. I cannot wait to do a cycle while on a "bulk", I was gaining LBM, and losing fat, and gaining strength on a restricted cutting diet, it was awesome!


----------



## tomas101 (Feb 9, 2004)

what would a Methyl 4OHN do for you...i've never heard of this compound


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey prince, how many mg's you taking of m1-t on your next or current cycle?

Im up to 30, thinking this might be my limit, just wanted some feedback.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I have not seen anyone that likes the sides from M1-T. From what I've seen, I can't see where the benefits outweigh the sides.


For me, the main sides are lethargy.  This was greatly reduced by stacking with 4AD, which I would recommend as a base for any cycle. I can honestly say the lethargy with this stack wasn't as bad as when using 1AD by itself.  I would prefer no sides at all however...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Hell yes!
> 
> I figured since Mike is no longer gonna sell it I might as well stock up while it's only $9.99!
> ...



I loved this stuff and the only noticeable side was the cramps/my muscles locking up which I could have prolly remedied by taking more potassium.  I want to try this stuff on a cut, but I hooked my buddy up with my remaining M1T cuz he was desparate and I owed him one.  I may also have shed some hair, but it's not noticeably thinner so I am all good with it.  I may have to purchase some M1T or Methyldienolone in the near future.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tomas101 *_
> what would a Methyl 4OHN do for you...i've never heard of this compound


Who knows? It depends if you want Instynct's 7aa ohn (oxandrolone?) or sldgehmr 17aa ohn (Anavar?). Everyone is arguing over it.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> We were NOT talking about PCT.




Are you talking about running Nolva during a PH cycle?


----------



## ZECH (Feb 10, 2004)

Only if gyno starts to be a problem...........


----------



## Var (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Are you talking about running Nolva during a PH cycle?



No offense man, but I think you need to go back and re-read the thread.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Hey prince, how many mg's you taking of m1-t on your next or current cycle?
> 
> Im up to 30, thinking this might be my limit, just wanted some feedback.



last 2 weeks I was up to 30mgs daily, don't think going any higher would help.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> No offense man, but I think you need to go back and re-read the thread.



Too much work  Buh-Bye thread.....


----------



## ZECH (Feb 10, 2004)

From Sldge:
The Methyl-4OHN sample is being shipped to me this week, it will be getting tested and I should have some results on it by the end of next week.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

DG-- Keep us posted regarding the Methyl-4OHN.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I have not seen anyone that likes the sides from M1-T. From what I've seen, I can't see where the benefits outweigh the sides.



Then you haven't paid attention.  I haven't had any sides.  nor I am having any from M1, 4 (save for some bloat).


----------



## ZECH (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah, but your not normal anyway.................
OK, let's say 80%+.....................would you agree?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Then you haven't paid attention.  I haven't had any sides.  nor I am having any from M1, 4 (save for some bloat).



you're using Methyl 1,4AD Diol ?


----------



## ZECH (Feb 11, 2004)

I still say M-Dein looks the best. I'm gonna try that......................


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2004)

Both to DG and Prince, Yes.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Both to DG and Prince, Yes.



details?

brand, dosage, etc.


----------



## tomas101 (Feb 11, 2004)

tp keep us posted on the meth 1,4 b/c i'm thinking about trying it, but want some feedback on it first


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2004)

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=2&t=8062&

I am lazy.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2004)

> 1) I have a bad headache today, this happens to me on various compounds, or when I am sleep deprived or not having enough coffee (neither of the latter is the case today).



not 100% positive, but I believe that M1T was causing me headaches, only during/after intense training though...weird.

what is the link for your M1T cycle?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2004)

Prince, I haven't really had headaches since, interestingly enough.

Well, I have done a couple of short M1T cycles (3 weeks the longest) and they have been incorporated in my regular journals.

In short, I had almost no sides.  When cutting I gained 3-4 pounds of LBM while dropping about 10 lbs of fat in 3 weeks at 30-40 mg a day.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> In short, I had almost no sides.  When cutting I gained 3-4 pounds of LBM while dropping about 10 lbs of fat in 3 weeks at 30-40 mg a day.



That was about the same as my experience on M1T.

I am off now, will start up M1T and 4-AD transdermal in another 2 weeks, probably 30mg's of M1T daily, and maybe 8 squirts 4-AD daily for 4 weeks.

Other than lethargy and loss of libido I had zero side effects from M1T.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2004)

Wooh, why would you be running 4-diol so close to a show? Water retention....


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2004)

My plan was to stop the 4-AD 2 weeks before the show...that should be enough time to lose the water, no?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2004)

Probably.  I'd not chance it though.  We are talking hormonal effects, not salt, carbs, etc.  Unless you had a powerful anti-e like Nolva.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2004)

Good point, maybe I will see how I am reacting after 2 weeks and decide from there. I have 6-OXO and Dermabolics E-Form.


----------



## prolangtum (Feb 11, 2004)

from personaly experience m dien blows away M 1T


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 12, 2004)

When will the dien be out for us common folk?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> from personaly experience m dien blows away M 1T


Pro, did you get your liver enyzme values back yet?


----------



## tomas101 (Feb 12, 2004)

thats the only thing bad about this shit..it kicks your liver's ass..and i want a long healthy liver


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2004)

I think the liver toxicity is a bit exagerrated.


----------



## rrgg (Apr 12, 2004)

Does anyone understand what Methyl-4OHN is and what's good about it?  I figure it converts to Deca? 

It's also much cheaper than Methy-Dien.  Why?  Does it require higher dosages to work?  

I also noticed it can't be shipped to CA or NV.... which is odd.

Thanks for any input you might have on this.


----------



## rrgg (May 19, 2004)

>Methyl 4OHN
>4 hydroxyNandrolone ??? Coming 
>in a few weeks

Any more on this???  Kilosports makes it sound good (Oxavar) but on the other hand they say it's very angiogenic.  That sounds like both a good and a bad thing...


----------

